# Using the PC for High end Stereo, Asus Xonar Essence ST?



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of using the PC for music and maybe even Movies. I allready have the PC close, it's currently in the hallway while the monitor and keyboard/mouse are in the livingroom. That way I wouldn't get annoyed by the fan sounds . 

I was looking for a soundcard and came accross this one:
ASUS Xonar Essence ST/STX soundcards | Stereophile.com

I am willing to see trough the hype but the measurements all support that this card is good at what it does. It can also serve as a headphone amp.
Any of you have some thoughts on this card?

Asus even makes a USB Soundcard/Standalone DAC based on the same components...
Eventually I'll start using the Behringer DEQ 24/96 to help out my Roger Russel inspired speakers. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/114489-roger-russells-ids-25-line-array-diy-questions-would-work.html
I still need to build them (waiting for the weather to change) and this card could connect with digital out at that point.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been building Home Theater PC's (HTPC) for years. My last build uses this card mainly because the owner wanted to keep the entire build around $500 and wanted 7.1. He didn't have the best speakers, but I pulled the card and played through the MB sound and it made a huge difference. I typically use the SB xfi titanium because it's fairly cheap about half the price of the asus and still has a respectible 109db SNR. Not as nice as the 124 of asus, but most guys speakers aren't that good.

CLICK HERE

As far as movies are you going to be watching blu-ray's? The problem with most audio on movies they don't really take advantage of the huge option of audio encoding and typically only go as far as 6 channels at 96 kHz and 24 bit.

Here is a good write up on Tom's Hardware.

CLICK HERE


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll mainly use it for audio and the occasional DVD. I have a Panasonic 38" Plasma TV so Blue ray would be overkill. It isn't a full HD screen.

Audio will be most important and I'm going to keep it 2 channel. I have high hopes for these array speakers I'm planning. I have most of the stuff I need to build them and set them up. Just waiting for the weather to change.

As I have the ease of USB in the car I can't see myself changing CD's in the home all the time. Most of my stuff is allready on my HD in Flac or wav. Just installed Foobar and I like it.

One of the advantages (to me) of the card I mentioned is the dedicated headphone amp. So you think it's an OK card to try? Maybe a bit overkill but I can afford it. I looked at the card you mentioned and it's 7.1. I'll only need stereo. If I only needed digital out I'd pick another one but this one seems to be devoted RCA stereo.
I'll upgrade my PC with dual SSD drives for the O.S. (Still on Win XP Pro). Might get Windows 7 though. Never looked at Vista, didn't like that one.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Dump the idea of the Behringer and let the PC do the processing.  Then you probably want a card with native ASIO drivers.

Edit: And foobar2000 is _very_ amenable to doing routing and processing.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I agree wholeheartedly with Mark. I'm using an Asus Xonar ST along with Foobar and DRC and it sounds great. You definitely want the ASIO drivers as well. The sound is actually better than my old setup which cost significantly more (Lite Dac83 + CD21 transport). I also prefer Foobar for its ease of as compared to using Console and Waves platinum package for processing.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

That is an option! Maybe I'll just use the Behringer for my Radio with analog out and use the PC for anything else. I've read your tutorial in setting up the PC for Car processing using Foobar. Not a bad idea.
I guess I'll just order the card and check it out! I can keep the one that sounds better in the end. Thanks for the tip! Glad to hear the Asus is up for the task. The Arrays need EQ to make them sound ok but that doesn't have to be a problem using the PC solution.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Curious to know whether anyone heres done a comparison with using hdmi vs analogue from one of these asus cards?

Im currently running mine (vid card) via HDMI and very happy with it, but always keen to try others things if I can get better sound


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally, I used HDMI to my Panasonic TV for both audio and video, and then the digital out from the TV to a dedicated DAC. That was a huge mistake. Using the Xonar's analog/digital output yielded the best results for me. A more open, richer sound.

The only issue with computer setup that I had was ground loops. I got nasty static/whine/crackling on my tube amp from the computer that was not present with either a squeezebox or cdp. A Jensen isolating transformer cured all my problems. You may or may not have that issue depending on your amp, as well as your computer power supply I'm assuming.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I do get a slight hum at very high volume, but its hardly noticeable

current setup is a HTPC via hdmi to Onkyo Receiver, then HDMI out to TV


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

npdang said:


> Originally, I used HDMI to my Panasonic TV for both audio and video, and then the digital out from the TV to a dedicated DAC. That was a huge mistake. Using the Xonar's analog/digital output yielded the best results for me. A more open, richer sound.
> 
> The only issue with computer setup that I had was ground loops. I got nasty static/whine/crackling on my tube amp from the computer that was not present with either a squeezebox or cdp. A Jensen isolating transformer cured all my problems. You may or may not have that issue depending on your amp, as well as your computer power supply I'm assuming.


Does the Jensen isolating transformer supply the power to the seperate power input on the Asus card? Or is it a substitude for the PC power supply.
I have hooked up PC's before and always had some form of static noise. I haven't tried with this current PC though so I'll try it when I recieve the Asus and go from there. I ordered 2 SSD's (running in mirror for OS/stripe for temp files) to host the Operating system so it all runs smooth.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wesayso said:


> Does the Jensen isolating transformer supply the power to the seperate power input on the Asus card? Or is it a substitude for the PC power supply.
> I have hooked up PC's before and always had some form of static noise. I haven't tried with this current PC though so I'll try it when I recieve the Asus and go from there. I ordered 2 SSD's (running in mirror for OS/stripe for temp files) to host the Operating system so it all runs smooth.


JENSEN TRANSFORMERS, INC. - ISO-MAX® CI-2RR Stereo Audio Input Isolator


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it a higher quality version of something like this?


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Xonar ST is very very nice card indeed. I currently use it exclusively to power my headphones (gain options allow for 600ohm cans if needed).

I'm currently living in Guangzhou, China, and will be using this card along with 

ASUS Xonar Hdav H6a Asus H6 A Extension Card 120db Snr Fo which is discontinued and getting very hard to find.

To run active on my home system. I strongly consider dcx2496 to run active however it will require serious mods to make it SQ worthy (upgrade clock, input, p/s, dacs, etc).

This card is not overkill, it is truly magical card for PC audio and Xonar ST has lots of links on mods.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to know, thanks... I plan on using it to run my German Maestro GMP 8.35D as well. I might pick up the extention card as well as I didn't know it was discontinued and I can still get it at some shops I visited.
No need for crossovers for my planned speakers. They will look like this:








Basicly a copy of the Roger Russell IDS-25 running the Vifa TC9FD-18-08...
It needs EQ though but no crossovers, 25 full range drivers in each speaker.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Quite happy with this card, looking forward to using it after I finish my line array's. It works quite good although I did need a ground loop isolator. I had the simple version I pictured above laying around and that works so I'll look into getting that transformer.


----------

